
Technological Books you should read in 2020 - pchojecki
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l566l7ufRVI
======
smrk007
Posting a video of an article, but not the actual article?

~~~
5bolts
its in his summary right at the top.

pretty bad list for books to read next year.. some are several years old
others are really poorly reviewed.

